

The reason Angular JS will succeed - jnardiello
http://jnardiello.eu/the-reason-angular-will-succeed.html

======
mcv
Angular isn't so much hard, but it's different. It's a totally different way
of thinking. It imposes a certain way of working on you. A _good_ way of
working, but still, I can see why it rubs some people the wrong way.

I also think that for a long time, javascript has been the domain of web
designers, rather than programmers. Originally (back in the '90s), js was used
for all sorts of cute but useless stuff. It matured, but even with jQuery,
it's still primarily aimed at a simpler "scripting" style of programming. It
lacks structure and organization. It's all ad-hoc stuff. Angular gives
structure and organization. It moves javascript from scripting to more
organized programming.

If you're used to the old ad-hoc scripting way of working, having to become a
structured programmer is a big step. But to people coming from back-end server
programming, Angular is a God-send.

~~~
jnardiello
And i agree with you. That's i mentioned that the JS community is reaching
maturity. In my opinion, especially thanks to node, js is _finally_ becoming
domain of programmers and Angular is definitely the most complete and clear
expression of this. It's also a great opportunity for javascript designers to
become more structured programmers.

------
nobleach
I wouldn't say, "Angular is hard". I'd say that some pieces of is are "non-
standard". And because of that, some of that "non-standardness" has been
allowed to fester to the point of flat out mental hiccups.

I maintain that Angular kisses on the first date. Your first experience is
going to make you feel those wonderful butterflies that you felt the very
first time you ever wrote some HTML and hit refresh on a page.

Where it quickly falls apart is in many tried and true practices in web dev.
It's just not straight up html/css/js. It's a NEW thing. The good thing is,
the Angular devs have an eye on what's coming up, and I believe (and/or hope)
that we're going to see a huge "merge bubble" close and those of us that use
Angular will be up to speed.

~~~
jnardiello
Actually, it's not exactly a new thing. DI is around since decades. BUT for
the first time Javascript implemented a design pattern in a structured way and
made it public.

> _The good thing is, the Angular devs have an eye on what 's coming up_

Yes, you got the point. I totally agree with you on this.

------
ahuth
AngularJS may be complicated to learn, but I found it _so_ much easier than
the alternatives (Ember and Backbone).

To be fair, though, Backbone isn't trying to do as much as Angular. And Ember
is just crazy. I Know people swear by it, but I am not smart enough to use it.

